# Attn: Dallas Herfers



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like I'm going to be in the Dallas area early next week (mon - wed) so was wonderin' if anyone wanted to get together and herf maybe Tuesday night (provided everything works out).

Let me know.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Tuesday works for me. Where are you going to be, Ricky?


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

I am game, Tuesday is better than Weds for me. When, where and what time? :ss


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

croatan said:


> Tuesday works for me. Where are you going to be, Ricky?


I'm still trying to figure that out. Not sure where the hotel will be yet. I'll post as soon as I know something.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Count me in just name the place and time. Looking forward to it.

TT:cb


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Alright, I'll be working on Wallace Dr. in Carrollton, TX so I'm assuming my hotel will be close to there. Once I know where I'm staying, I'll let you guys know. There'll be me and another guy sharing a car, so if we're to meet up, it's a possibility I may need a lift.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

You are about 10 minutes away from the Addison Cigars and more. However I am not sure who wants to drive more. I work in Ft. Worth and in Addison and I am about 1 minute away from the Addison Cigar store. I am a member in Addison, but I can go either direction on Tuesday and work in either city. I yield to the brilliance of Croatan and Beagle One. May my mentoring never end.

Looking forward to it.

TT:cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I talked to BeagleOne and he suggested Cool River in Irving. That would be a little more centrally-located. What do y'all think?


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

croatan said:


> I talked to BeagleOne and he suggested Cool River in Irving. That would be a little more centrally-located. What do y'all think?


I'm down with whatever. Just get me an address.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

croatan said:


> I talked to BeagleOne and he suggested Cool River in Irving. That would be a little more centrally-located. What do y'all think?


Cool River's great as it's about 1 mile away from my hotel. See y'all on Tuesday.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Do we have a set time to begin?

Please advise

Thanks

TT:cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

ttours said:


> Do we have a set time to begin?
> 
> Please advise
> 
> ...


Not sure about anyone else, but I'm planning to head that way after work, so I'll probably arrive a little after six.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

6pm it is!

Here is the location for tomorrow night:

Cool River Cafe
1045 Hidden RDG
Irving, TX 75038

(972) 871-8881

http://www.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=...4601240257968810&sa=X&oi=local&ct=result&cd=1


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

croatan said:


> Not sure about anyone else, but I'm planning to head that way after work, so I'll probably arrive a little after six.


I'll be there around 6-ish myself. If you don't know me or my not-so-good, good looks, look for the lost guy in a dark blue polo with orange stripes carrying a herfador.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Damn Ricky! Just found out I'll be down that way myself; but not until Friday or Saturday. Have to fly in to pick up my new car; then drive back up to Missouri.

Anybody got time for lunch and a smoke Friday or Saturday!?:ss


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Damn Ricky! Just found out I'll be down that way myself; but not until Friday or Saturday. Have to fly in to pick up my new car; then drive back up to Missouri.
> 
> Anybody got time for lunch and a smoke Friday or Saturday!?:ss


Where are you going to be, Dave?


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

How far is Forney from Dallas? I have to go to a wedding down there and will be there from Thursday to Sunday.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Seanohue said:


> How far is Forney from Dallas? I have to go to a wedding down there and will be there from Thursday to Sunday.


Maybe 20 minutes from Dallas. About an hour from where I am.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

croatan said:


> Where are you going to be, Dave?


Flying into DFW. The dealer is picking me up to go get the car; then i'm free for lunch before I start the trek back towards home.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

hollywood said:


> Damn Ricky! Just found out I'll be down that way myself; but not until Friday or Saturday. Have to fly in to pick up my new car; then drive back up to Missouri.
> 
> Anybody got time for lunch and a smoke Friday or Saturday!?:ss


That sucks, Dave. I'd try and stay but my wife's going south for the weekend and I've gotta be home with the kids. When you flyin' into Houston? :tu


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I talked to Broozer last night, and I think I'm going to pick him up on my way over, so +1 more for tonight. 

Dave, I'm not sure whether I can do lunch Friday. It will likely depend on which side of the metroplex you'll be on. If you're going to be close to downtown Fort Worth, then a smoking lunch could work. If you're going to be around longer, though, we could certainly plan something for Friday night or Saturday during the day.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

How long are y'all gonna be there tonight? I've got commitments till about 6:30 and Cool River's about 45 minutes away from here...

I'd hate to miss out on all the fun!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> How long are y'all gonna be there tonight? I've got commitments till about 6:30 and Cool River's about 45 minutes away from here...
> 
> I'd hate to miss out on all the fun!


Oh, we'll be there for a while


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm checking into coming in on Saturday. Just depends on whether the car is all ready to be picked up Early or not. I'll be in pretty early in the morning; so I should be able to stick around for a while whichever day I make it in. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks guys. I appreciate the hospitality and generosity from my Texan brethren. So many great sticks were thrown my way that I can't remember all of them, but I had a great time and hope we'll be able to herf again soon.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Last night was a lot of fun. It wound up being four of us: 12stones, BeagleOne, ttours, and me. Tony and Trudy took off early, but Ricky and I closed the place down


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds like a great time guys!

Hey, I'll be flying into DFW Saturday morning at 10AM. I should be done with the dealership by noon at the latest. Maybe we can do some Saturday lunch herfing somewhere!?:ss


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Last night was a good night: good food, good drinks, great smokes!!! :ss :tu I had a lot of fun and I am feeling the effects today. James, we will have to make a road trip to Houston someday in the near future.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

croatan said:


> Last night was a lot of fun. It wound up being four of us: 12stones, BeagleOne, ttours, and me. Tony and Trudy took off early, but Ricky and I closed the place down


James,

I am starting to see a trend with you. I had a great time and would love to join you and Tony if you schedule a roadie to the city that ROGER CLEMENS has built.

Sorry Ricky but I just had to jab you with another Roger joke. Great meeting you.

TT:cb


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't get around last night - I'm getting a house in May and I had to go order carpet and get a measurer out. Stupid life interferes with herfs.

Please keep me updated on Saturday's plans - I have an audition in Dallas at 1:00 and can't smoke before that, but if you wanted to do something after that I would definitely be there.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

update:

the dealership is in Grand Prairie. i can go just about anywhere after i'm done there; just need directions and i'll be there!! hope some of you guys can find time for an impromptu get-together!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

hollywood said:


> update:
> 
> the dealership is in Grand Prairie. i can go just about anywhere after i'm done there; just need directions and i'll be there!! hope some of you guys can find time for an impromptu get-together!!


Good deal. What time do you think you'll finish? Maybe a lunch herf?


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

croatan said:


> Good deal. What time do you think you'll finish? Maybe a lunch herf?


I'll be done by noon at the latest!! Woot! Lunch herf!!:ss


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

back from Dallas!!

Met James at a very neat little cigar bar/restaurant over in Fort Worth. We exchanged some smokes and proceeded to herf it up for a bit. We dran some pretty good Zin. I started with a '98 Quintero Nacionales and follwed with an '01 Connie 1; both gifted by James.

Unfortunately I had to hit the streets early so I could at least make it close to halfway home before passing out on the freeway!! So I finally drug myself away at about 8:30.

Thanks for the hospitality brother!! Had a great time and wish I could have stayed for golf today!! Next time it is on!!

Pop's place:

James(croatan) and Dave(me):


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Last night was great. Thanks for the cigars and conversation, Dave. 

You missed a great round of golf today. The weather was perfect


----------



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

im in the DFW area, where will you all be at?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

bigdog20 said:


> im in the DFW area, where will you all be at?


Lakewood Theater August 18

Just kidding (google it) - This thread was from a herf in April and the pictures of it are right above your post.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

bigdog20 said:


> im in the DFW area, where will you all be at?


Sleeping on Croatan couch on August 16th. Hope it is not a love seat!!

TT:cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

ttours said:


> Sleeping on Croatan couch on August 16th. Hope it is not a love seat!!
> 
> TT:cb


The herf's on the 13th. You moving in, Trudy?

And why are we in this old thread?


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

croatan said:


> The herf's on the 13th. You moving in, Trudy?
> 
> And why are we in this old thread?


Like I told you before that MikeyJ23 is trouble.

What has to happen before you start buying in to the word of Trudy?

TT:cb


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

croatan said:


> And why are we in this old thread?


Cause y'all love me...


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

ttours said:


> Like I told you before that MikeyJ23 is trouble.
> 
> What has to happen before you start buying in to the word of Trudy?
> 
> TT:cb


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


>


That guy is all teeth, but he is still a great BOTL

TT:cb


----------

